# New toy



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bastard!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Not me. Enjoy!


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

A stealth Stealth. Nice!


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

How about a swap WIFE ? SMALL CHILD ? DOG ? 

You are one very lucky man


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

No pedals?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

salticrak said:


> CAV what are the differences compared to the 575 barring length?


Apparently they are a bit wider and are aimed at the larger paddler or someone after a bit more stability. Cav, nice one mate, i love the colour.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2013)

She looks the goods Cav. From what I have read the total weight capacity has been upped as well to 195kgs compared with the 575's 170kgs.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

You will have to be carefull in whale season, one might try and mate with you.

They are a slick looking yak in that colour.


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Got it yet Cav?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

I believe it will arrive next month some time. It's probably on the water as we type


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Noice, Just an inquiry, will the black get bloody hot to touch with sun exposure?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

CAV said:


> @fisherjayse - i'm guessing it will get warmer than the white ones since black things tend to soak up heat rather than reflect it, how much of a difference in temp though, I'm unsure.
> It be interesting to see what the actual difference in temps between a white and black one would be, might have to test it out once the new one gets here.


Get a tin of high gloss white kayak paint from Dulux. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

CAV said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > CAV said:
> ...


Trust Rolf Harris? Sure can! :shock:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> Bastard


X 3245


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

CAV said:


> @fisherjayse - i'm guessing it will get warmer than the white ones since black things tend to soak up heat rather than reflect it, how much of a difference in temp though, I'm unsure.
> It be interesting to see what the actual difference in temps between a white and black one would be, might have to test it out once the new one gets here.


PalmyMick had a black stealth, it is in his avatar leaping out of a wave


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

She's a beauty! Let us know how she goes and the LED lights sound interesting...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

CAV said:


> 4. Fishbox LED lights - I do a bit of night fishing, so having some extra light other than a headlamp will be a help, I was thinking a strip on either side of the fish box just under the lip, so if I need to re rig or do something that needs a bit of extra light, I have that light. I will have to see if this can be done once she gets here, so this is tentative at the current time.
> 
> Cav


Cav get some clear heat shrink, solder the led lights up and slip them in to e heat shrink with a bit of silicone at each end and the should last forever. I think a small strip front and back of the hatch should be more than enough and stop the glare coming back to your eyes


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

indiedog said:


> CAV said:
> 
> 
> > Also where do you get clear heat shrink? its just i'm a sparky and I've never seen it before, i'm guessing jaycar or a wholesaler would sell it?
> ...


Thanks Brad. http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_odkw ... g&_sacat=0


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks cool CAV. You going for the Stealth bomber look? ;-)


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow that is a nice colour should be pretty unique im guessing.

--------

Anybody using a flag??

When the wind blew up last time I was out on the evo I was thinking itd be quite hard for a boat to see me with the size of the waves...

I have a large piece of 1/2" pvc here just seeing where others may have mounted one, I really didnt think the railblaza height would be enough for open water so was thinking about 2M


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

salticrak said:


> Mamba.


x 2


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Farken gorgeous


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Boris


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Where do you put the peddles ?


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## yakfishar (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks awesome in black, interested to see how it fairs in the summer heat. I just took ownership of it's longer brother last week, look forward to seeing what you do with her.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

actionsurf said:


> Where do you put the peddles ?


Go on, someone tell him. He did ask! :shock:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

CAV said:


> Any suggestion for a name? I'm no good with stuff like that, ill end up naming her something crap.


Betty.


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Black Betty


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Just got round to reading this CAV. 
Jealous. 
Very very Jealous. 
That's a beautiful boat & very nicely modded. 
Bravo.


----------

